# End of 2013 report - Flamingo backcountry



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Great pics and post Bob. The everglades is what got me hooked on salt water fishing. I will be bringing my father and brother down your way in a few weeks to camp and fish. Counting the days.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great post. Thanks for sharing! I need to get out on the water soon. This cold weather will make the backcountry fishing really good! 

Cheers


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Capt Bob, thank you for the wonderful photos/report and all the tips you gave us last year. 

I wish you a great 2014.


----------

